# nitro vs electric



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i thought i would post this it came from a magzine he has a really good point Do you think nitro and electric should run together? i do. They are the same vehicle with differnt power systems.if you have a problem with that,why is it ok to have someone runnin a budget.21 against someone with a ported and blueprinted,handtweaked race .21? if the vehicle is the same how you power it should not matter in an open class :thumbsup:


----------



## Manimal517 (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you talking brushed/NiMH or BL/LiPo for the electric?


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

1/8 scale buggy and truggy class


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

From our past experience in off road, electric had a distinct advantage due to the "instant on" of electric power. I can only see that being greater with brushless power. Having said that however. Once you add into the equation the longer run times of nitro power, things can kind of come back together. Although with the addition of higher mah lipos that advantage to nitro power is being chopped away too.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

In some cases they run both together in this area depending on the race and/or track. The electric is a lot more powerful then nitro. Some have gotten battery charges down to 20 seconds or less so in many cases a 30 minute main can be done with one battery change compared to 4 or 5 pit stops for nitro. 

In the Tri-County race held in July, an electric won the Truggy 30 minute A main against 11 nitro Truggys.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

uh oh, i predict this thread is gonna get crazy!!!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

I think they should be different. They are different power sources altogether. In drag racing "top fuel" is a whole different class than "gas". And you wouldn't race a "jet", plane or boat, against a "prop" plane or boat.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

ELECTRIC all the way baby!!From an old school man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rj14 (Nov 4, 2006)

the only headache involved with this is......don't screw up or crash or get stuck in a turn. the marshals can't hear the car and often can't hear someone yelling over the nitro cars


----------



## jato guy (Jul 20, 2009)

nitro!!! if u know how to tune!


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

I run my EREVO in a 4X4 monster truck class and I'm the only electric. I usually win or place 2nd against the Nitro REVO's,Savage's,etc.I would win them all if I was a better driver, and now that I went brushless I may be over powered for our small track,will find out tomorrow. 
The nitro guys usually get 5 minutes of run time where I get 30-35 minutes.I also dont have to worry about my motor dieing and haveing to get restarted so I keep makeing laps while there fighting with a glow plug trying to get there stuff back up and running.
If the heats were longer than the 4-5 minutes we race a pit stop would make it more fair to the nitro guys. It's just some can make it the whole race now without stopping so Im not stopping. 

As for the original question, 

Nitro= 70% tuneing/maintenance 30% driveing.
Versus
Electric= 80% driveing 20% tuneing/maintenance

Electric all the way.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

of course electic is going to be faster then nitro, nitro is 3 to 4 times heavier than elctric, but in my opinion like nitro, i like to hear my power, not just see it. so NITRO all the way for me!!


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i love it just beacause you dont have to spend a extra 2 hours after you been at the track all day cleanin it up lol


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

race em together if not enough to seperate . just seperate srandings after race. nitro could finish 2nd behind electric but he is first in his class.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

kra2y said:


> race em together if not enough to seperate . just seperate srandings after race. nitro could finish 2nd behind electric but he is first in his class.


makes sence!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

inferno said:


> of course electic is going to be faster then nitro, nitro is 3 to 4 times heavier than elctric, but in my opinion like nitro, i like to hear my power, not just see it. so NITRO all the way for me!!


inferno obviously you havent ever compared the same two vehicles at the same time. every monster truck, truggy or 1/8 buggy i have ever compared the electric one will be around 8+ ozs. heavier. this is assuming the electric is set up with decent capacity batteries ect.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me.


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

electric may have its advantages, but if you take an intermeadiate driver who races nitro and give him a brushless converted 1/8 buggy, he wont be any faster. the main factor is still the driver. at my track we race electric with nitro in the 1/8 scale classes because there isnt enough electrics to make their own class yet (but we are getting close!). last week we has a nitro and an electric battle the entire A main for 1st and 2nd. and we also have some electric converts that dont do to well. 


the main problem is the really fast nitro guys are starting to switch, and that makes people say "WOW, hes kicking BUTT because of that electric conversion, thats not fair". and the truth is, he was fast BEFORE the conversion lol.

i think they SHOULD be seperate for the sake of class seperation, but running them together is really no big deal. i honestly think that electric is going to take over, much like nitro did back in the mid-to-late 90's. and nitro may come back again once technology improves on combustion or fuel type motors.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree with you on that one HPIFreak. At our track, there are more electrics than nitro...... now. We are at the point where we need to run 2 heats of electrics now. Most of the nitro guys at our track just quit the hobby for one reason or another. A few have converted (me for one) and a few were electric guys from the start. Last year we ran nitro and electric together because there were only 2 to 3 electrics each race. There was no distinct advantage of one over the other. Nitros took the bulk of the wins because of sheer numbers. It all comes down to the driver as someone previously said. WOW, if a nitro is 3 to 4 times heavier than an electric, I must have shed about 30 pounds from my nitro when I converted it. LOL


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

HPIFreak said:


> electric may have its advantages, but if you take an intermeadiate driver who races nitro and give him a brushless converted 1/8 buggy, he wont be any faster. the main factor is still the driver. at my track we race electric with nitro in the 1/8 scale classes because there isnt enough electrics to make their own class yet (but we are getting close!). last week we has a nitro and an electric battle the entire A main for 1st and 2nd. and we also have some electric converts that dont do to well.
> 
> 
> the main problem is the really fast nitro guys are starting to switch, and that makes people say "WOW, hes kicking BUTT because of that electric conversion, thats not fair". and the truth is, he was fast BEFORE the conversion lol.
> ...


It's nice to see that someone thinks like i do.
How bout we work on the driving skill before we worry about having a fast ride???


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

nitro4294 said:


> It's nice to see that someone thinks like i do.
> How bout we work on the driving skill before we worry about having a fast ride???


 im at that point right now....lol


----------

